# Temperaturprobleme



## Koi-Uwe (17. Dez. 2010)

Nabend 
ich laufe hier im Teich auf wirklich ernste Wassertemperaturprobleme. Lief es im letzten Winter alles nach Plan, ist dieses Jahr nichts im Lot.
Ich habe nichts im Vergleich zum letzten Winter geändert, eine Pumpe läuft, der Tiefen-BA und Skimmer sind dicht. 
Im Winter 2009/2010 war die Temperatur im Tiefenbereich immer zwischen 3° und 4 °, auch bei bis zu -18°.
Jetzt fällt schon bei -5° die Temperatur unter 2°. Auf Dauer tödlich für meine Koi.

Meine Notfallheizung (Heizkabel, 500 Watt) läuft schon seit 3 Wochen am Stück, mache ich sie mal aus, wird es noch kälter.

Ich habe heute den Pumpendurchfluß noch einmal Reduziert, aber die Temperatur fällt munter weiter.
Ich weiß hier nicht mehr weiter, habt ihr einen Rat? (also jetzt mal ohne Durchlauferhitzer, Abdeckung etc.)


----------



## Inken (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturprobleme*

Sag mal Uwe, bevor du den Fehler in deiner Technik suchst.. mit dem Termometer ist alles in Ordnung?
Und du hast diese niedrigen Temperaturen bei 1,70 Tiefe? 

Helfen kann ich dir leider nicht, aber Daumen drücken, dass die Wale keinen Schaden nehmen! :beten


----------



## Joachim (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturprobleme*

Hi Uwe,

auweia - da wirst du mMn. aber wohl kaum um ne stärkere Heizung / bessere Abdeckung oder Warmwasserzufuhr umhin kommen. Der aktuelle Winter gibt sich ja auch heftiger als der letzte, mal rein subjektiv betrachtet.

Aber vielleicht hat ja noch wer nen Geistesblitz und kann dir helfen. Ich drück die Daumen...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturprobleme*

@Inken
Um Messfehler auszuschließen, habe ich heute 3 Thermometer gegen getestet. Alle zeigten +/- 0,2° das gleiche.

@Joachim
Das glaube ich auch bald.

Die Frage ist ja aber: Warum ist das dieses Jahr anders als im letzten Jahr


----------



## Dodi (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturprobleme*

Hallo Uwe,

ich würde den Filter mal komplett abschalten und die Temperatur dann beobachten.

Da Du ja nix veränderst hast, erscheint mir der Temperaturabfall doch erstaunlich.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturprobleme*

Hi Dodi,
ist der Filter einmal aus, bekommst du den nicht mehr in Gang bei den Temperaturen. Zumindest die Zuläufe frieren über Nacht ein.


----------



## fbr (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturprobleme*

Hallo Uwe,
ich habe nachdem die Temp. auch immer mehr gefallen ist die Pumpe abgeschaltet und nur eine kleine Springbrunnenpumpe mit 5 Watt 40 cm unter die Oberfläche mit Styropor an der Oberfläche am laufen. Die Temp. hatte vorher 2° und heute unter einer mind. 10cm dicken Eisschicht 3,5° in 40 cm Tiefe. Die Koi sind in 1,5 Meter tiefe am schwimmen konnte ich heute unter dem Eis sehen. Habe ein Loch ins Eis gebohrt und etwas Sinkfutter hinein-gegeben daher kenne ich die Stärke vom Eis. Ein Bekannter gab mir den Tipp etwas Futter hineinzugehen sollten die Koi was fressen wollen haben sie was und wenn sie nicht wollen machen die paar Körner auch nichts.


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturprobleme*

Hallo Uwe,

mein gefühl ist, dass die Temperaturentwicklung zu letztem Jahr ein völlig anderes Bild abgibt.

Und dazu auch die Entwicklung des Schneefalls.

Ich habe leider keine Aufzeichnungen, aber schau Dir doch mal Deine Wetterdaten von letztem Jahr an (auch wenn darauf natürlich kein Schneefall verzeichnet ist  ) und vergleiche sie mit der aktuellen Entwicklung.
Ich denke, dass die Entwicklung (zu gleichen Aussentemperaturen) zwar sehr ähnlich verläuft, aber die Phasen davor bzw. danach um einiges voneinander abweichen.

So hatte ich hier zwar dieses Jahr auch diese eine sehr kalte Phase, aber danach ist hier im Prinzip wieder alles aufgetaut... inkl. Teichoberfläche.
Aber es gab halt auch kein Potential, um für eine Erwärmung zu sorgen... und nun kam dann die letzten Tage der Schneeeinbruch inkl. der lieben Petra , die immerhin auf einen schon sehr kalten Boden ihren Schnee verteilt.

Meiner Erinnerung nach sah das letzten Winter etwas anders aus...  schnellerer dauerhafte Temperaturabfall, der für eine dauerhafte Eisdecke sorgte und auch den Teich schneller verschloss.

Vielleicht hab ich auch nur das Gefühl, dass es so ist bzw. war. 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## cpt.nemo (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturprobleme*

Hallo Uwe,
ich drück dir ganz fest die Daumen, daß du die niedrigen Teichtemperatur in den Griff bekommst.
Ich denke noch mit Schrecken an letztes Jahr, als mein Teichwasser über Monate auf 
1 Grad gefallen ist gefallen ist. Mein großer hat das nur mit Mühe überlebt.
Deshalb bin ich doppelt froh über mein Gartenhaus. Ich halte im Moment die Wassertemperatur  trotz Außentemperaturen von unter -10 Grad bei 6 Grad. Hatte bisher noch keinen Hauch einer Eisschicht und kann meine Fische immer gut beobachten.
Leider ist das bei deiner Teichgröße nicht möclich
Also toi,toi,toi


----------



## robsig12 (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturprobleme*

Hallo Uwe,

ich habe den Filter ausgeschaltet, nur einen kleine Blubber hängen, und mit Styrodur abgedeckt. Aktuell bei 2 m Tiefe 4,6 Grad ohne Heizung. 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, wenn Du nicht abgedeckt hast, fällt der ganze Schnee in den Teich, und kühlt dir diesen sehr stark ab. 

Ein paar Styrodurplatten sind doch gleich gekauft, und auf den Teich gelegt. Dient ja nur damit der Schnee nicht ins Wasser fällt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturprobleme*

Vielen Dank euch allen,
Ich denke auch das ein Abdeckung die einzige Möglichkeit ist die Temperatur zu halten.


----------



## sternhausen (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturprobleme*

Hi Uwe


> Ich denke auch das ein Abdeckung die einzige Möglichkeit ist die Temperatur zu halten.



Meiner Meinung nach die beste Entscheidung in deinem Falle.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## mitch (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturprobleme*

hi uwe,

geh mal gleich Styrodurplatten kaufen - ich denke das wird das beste für deinen teich sein, robert sagte es ja schon.

les dir bitte mal die links im post https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/19 durch.

das schmelzen von schnee/eis zieht einfach zuviel wärme aus dem wasser. 

wenns den mal wieder frühling wird entferne ich auch wieder alle eisplatten aus dem teich entfernen derer ich habhaft werde, sonst gibts dann den temperaturschock der sehr unangenehm für die fische ausgehen kann - und das will ich ned.


----------



## michag (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturprobleme*

Hi Uwe,kauf doch schnell eine Gewächshausfolie ( dichte 200my ) und lege sie auf deiner Teichumrandung ,so entsteht ein schönes Luftpolter und kein kaltes Wasser oder Schnee gelangt in deinen Teich ( so wie bei mir ) hatte vor meinem Gestell auch nur die Folie drübergelegt.Den Filter kannste schön laufen lassen..............heute Nacht bei uns -17 Grad mein Wasser hat 10,4 Grad,gestern war die Sonne einige Std.da und mein Wassser ist um 0,1 wärmer geworden ,obwohl die Luft -5,4 Grad war.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturprobleme*

Hi Micha,
bei dem Schnee der hier runter kommt, hängt die doch sofort durch. Ich bleibe bei den Styrodurplatten, wenn dann mal das Eis weg ist.

Aber gute Nachrichten, 
der Teich ist nun fast zugefroren und der Schnee fällt nicht mehr in den Teich. Prompt geht es wieder auf 3° hoch und damit kann ich gut leben.


----------



## robsig12 (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturprobleme*

Denke auch Styrodur dürfte da die 1. Wahl sein. Nächstes Jahr in Ruhe geplant, mit schönen Doppelstegplatten als Lichtquelle, und die Auskühlung sollte sich dann in Grenzen halten.

Denke auch die Stromkosten für Deine Heizung dürften sich dann veringern.


----------



## toschbaer (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturprobleme*

Hallo Uwe,
ich würde Dir bei Deinem Teich eine Dreieck (A)- Konstruktion bauen; darauf Lichtstegplatten mit Scheibetür und gut ist es!

LG Friedhelm


----------



## robsig12 (22. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturprobleme*

Hallo Uwe, 

was gibt es neues zu berichten? 

Wir haben hier seit 2 Tagen Plusgrade, und der Schnee auf der Abdeckung schmilzt. 
Meine Temperatur wäre ohne Brunnenwasserausgleich um ca. 1,5 Grad gesunken.

Der Schnee ist deshalb eine nicht zu verachtende Grösse, mit der wir rechnen müssen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturprobleme*

Hi Robert,
bei -4° ist hier alles im Lot, hier wird nicht getaut  .Der Teich liegt (dem Schnee sei dank) immer über 3° und damit kann ich leben.
Tauen soll es hier nicht wirklich in den nächsten Tagen.

Aber sollte es dann doch mal wieder etwas wärmer werden, unternehme ich sofort etwas bzgl. der Abdeckung.


----------



## goldfasan25 (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Temperaturprobleme*

Hallo Uwe
Habe deinen Beitrag erst jetzt gelesen da ich in Urlaub war ich hatte vor ca.6 Wochen
das gleiche Problem Teichtiefe 1,90Meter Filter läuft auf halbe Kraft Temperatur
am Teichboden 1,9 Grad habe mir dann Styrodurplatten in 4 cm  gekauft und den
Teich damit abgedeckt da wo keine Platten hingingen habe ich dann noch mit
PE-Bällen aufgefüllt in mehreren Styrodurplatten habe ich Ausschnitte eingebracht
und in den Ausschnitten Doppelstegplatten eingesetzt wegen Tageslicht habe keinen
Heizstab Wassermenge 42000 Liter Wassertemperatur jetzt wo der Teich Abgedeckt
ist egal wie kalt es bis jetzt draußen war immer zwischen 4,1 bis 4,3 Grad
Liebe Grüße Jochen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Temperaturprobleme*

Und nun habe ich ein Problem,
mache ich noch ein Provisorium oder hoffe ich das der Winter nicht mehr so stark wieder kommt 

Ich denke ich versuche es diesen Winter noch so (immerhin bekommen die Koi im Moment futter) und überlege mir etwas für den kommenden Winter (und der kommt ja mit Sicherheit).

Bin hin und her gerissen


----------



## cpt.nemo (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Temperaturprobleme*

Hallo Uwe,
also ich würde den Teich abdecken. Es ist schließlich erst der 15. Januar. Wenns hart kommt, haben wir noch 3 Monate Winter. Man darf sich von den paar schönen Tagen nicht täuschen lassen.
Und du hast so wunderschöne Fische (bei einigen bin ich echt neidisch)


----------

